# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Kαρδερινάκια Pezzati

## οδυσσέας

αφιερωμενο στον φιλο Νικολα PAIANAS.
που δεν του αρεσουν ::

----------


## mitsman

Τι ακριβως ειναι???? δεν εχω ξαναακουσει για αυτη την μεταλλαξη!!!

----------


## BugsBunny

> Τι ακριβως ειναι???? δεν εχω ξαναακουσει για αυτη την μεταλλαξη!!!


Κι εγώ. . .

----------


## οδυσσέας

ειναι καρδερινες στικτές δηλαδη με ασπρα ''μπαλωματα''. 
περισσοτερα θα μας πουν τα παιδια που το κατεχουν με τις μεταλλαξεις.

----------


## mitsman

κατάλαβα..... σωθηκαμε!!! χαχχαχαχα

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν δεν μας πουν κακο του κεφαλιου τους. 
εμεις ειτε ετσι, ειτε αλλιως, θα μαθουμε, οπως μαθαμε και τοσα αλλα. :winky:

----------


## antoninio

..ουτε και εγω τις γνωριζω..αντε να τις μαθουμε και αυτες πληροφοριακα..θα ειναι σιγουρα απλησιαστες (money money money)

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Καλησπερα!
Δημητρη (mitsman) το πιασαμε το υπονοουμενο....
Κωστα (οδυσσεα), νομιζεις οτι επιασες ευκολη περιπτωση?
Ουτε τα βιβλια, ουτε οι εκτροφεις που τα εκτρεφουν γνωριζουν ακριβως πως μεταδιδεται η συγκεκριμενη ας την πουμε μεταλλαξη...?
Ο λευκισμος ή ασιανισμος, παρουσιαζει μειωση της φαιομελλανινης στο φαινοτυπο των πουλιων. Αυτο μπορει να ειναι ολικο η μερικο.
Οι γραβατες πχ ειναι περιπτωση ασιανισμου που οταν συνδυαστουν δυο πουλια με το φαινοτυπο "γραβατα", μπορει να βγαλουν το καταλευκο πουλι "λευκη με μαυρα ματια" (χωρις καθολου μασκα) ή γραβατες ή στο μεγαλυτερο μερος των πουλιων λευκο!
Μπορει ομως και να μη δωσουν τιποτα! Δλδ φαινοτυπικα ενα αρχεγονο πουλι...? Αυτο το πουλι ομως μπορει να εχει ενα και μονο λευκο νυχι και με τη σειρα του να μας δωσει απογονους γραβατες!Ειναι πολυ περιπλοκη περιπτωση "μεταλλαξης". 
Εχω στα χερια μου ενα πουλι major του 2010.Αυτο το πουλι ειχε δυο ασπρα στιγματα στη μασκα του.Πολυ μικρες κουκιδες.Μετα απο την τελευταια του πτεροροια, ασπρισαν τα περισσοτερα φτερα πτησης του και ασπρισε σε πολλα περισσοτερα σημεια η μασκα του!Σε μια συζητηση που ειχα αποψε με ενα γνωστο, μου ειπε οτι μια αρσενικη γραβατα που εχει τα τελευταια 2 χρονια, μετα την πτεροροια ΑΣΠΡΙΣΕ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ!!
Καταλαβαινετε πως ειναι ακομη προς διερευνηση η περιπτωση του λευκισμου σε αντιθεση με τις μεταλλαξεις της καρδερινας οπου τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ ξεκαθαρα οσον αφορα τη γεννετικη.
* Η "pezzati"=παρδαλη ειναι μια περιπτωση που στο φαινοτυπο μας δινει πολλα σημεια λευκα.Κατα τα αλλα κι αυτη η περιπτωση ειναι το χαος.............................???!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιάννη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες που μας έδωσες. όπως πάντα τα δικά σου ποστ είναι προβολείς στο σκοτάδι μας. 
γι'αυτο και θέλουμε περισσότερα από εσάς που γνωρίζεται και ειδικότερα από εσένα που κάνεις πραγματική εκτροφή μεταλλαγμένων γαρδελιών.


*και αν λέμε και καμιά φορά καμιά βλακεία μην μας παρεξηγείτε.

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Καλημερα Κωστα!
Προς Θεου ,δεν σε παρεξηγω!!!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Κλασικη περιπτωση "pezzati"



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Gardelius

*Γιάννης Χαλκίδα +* *οδυσσέας  .....Καλημερα!!! <**Φωτιές> που μ ανάψατε με τις φωτο αυτές!!!!! αααχχχχ!!!!!!!*

----------


## jk21

κοιτα τις balcanica σαν τα ματια σου εσυ και αστα αυτα για το μελλον !!!! σαν αυτους που εχουν γυναικαρες διπλα τους και βλεπουν ενα μοντελο και κοιτανε αλλου .....

τις << γυναικαρες >> και τα ματια σου παρακαλω !!!

----------


## vag21

το ματι δεν ειναι αμαρτια  :oopseyes: .

----------


## οδυσσέας

> το ματι δεν ειναι αμαρτια .


το ματι ειναι το παραθυρο για να μπει η αμαρτια στον εγκεφαλο.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> κλασικη περιπτωση "pezzati"
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


αυτα τα πουλακια, ειναι τα πουλια στα βιντεο στο αρχικο ποστ.

----------


## vag21

> το ματι ειναι το παραθυρο για να μπει η αμαρτια στον εγκεφαλο.


εσυ με ποιους εισαι?με μας ή με τις αλλες?χαχαχαχαχαα
να την ακουσει αυτην την ατακα η γυναικα και θα με τρελανει χαχαχαχα

----------


## mariakappa

Οδυσσεα τελεια η ατακα σου.θα το πω σε οσες περισσοτερες γυναικες μπορω χαχαχα

Βαγγελη να ευχεσαι να μην συναντησω ποτε τη γυναικα σου  :Anim 63:

----------


## 11panos04

Ποια μεταλλαξη ρε παιδια;;;Παρδαλες ειναι,το pezzato ειναι συνωνυμο του pied.

Φιλικα

----------


## mitsman

το Pied δεν ειναι μεταλλαξη??? τι ειναι???? ειναι αρχεγονο?????????????

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Ποια μεταλλαξη ρε παιδια;;;Παρδαλες ειναι,το pezzato ειναι συνωνυμο του pied.
> 
> Φιλικα


Πανο μηπως ενοεις οτι δεν ειναι σταθεροποιημενη μεταλλαξη?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> εσυ με ποιους εισαι?με μας ή με τις αλλες?χαχαχαχαχαα
> να την ακουσει αυτην την ατακα η γυναικα και θα με τρελανει χαχαχαχα


Βαγγελη εγώ με εμάς είμαι και αυτό που είπα, ισχύει και για τα δυο φύλλα. :winky: 




> Οδυσσεα τελεια η ατακα σου.θα το πω σε οσες περισσοτερες γυναικες μπορω χαχαχα
> 
> Βαγγελη να ευχεσαι να μην συναντησω ποτε τη γυναικα σου



Μαρια αυτο που ειπα δεν ειναι δικη μου ατακα, ειναι ενας απο τους βασικους ''κανονες'' της θρησκειας μας. αν κατσετε και το σκεφειτε θα δειτε ποσο μεγαλη κουβεντα ειναι. 

Να το πεις οχι μονο σε γυναικες, αλλα και σε αντρες :winky: .

----------


## PAIANAS

Eίναι αυτό ακριβώς που γράφει ο Γιάννης (ποιός είναι πιο ειδικός άλλωστε ?)...από τις παρδαλές μπορούν να βγουν τα πάντα ...τα πάντα όλα (η λευκή) η τίποτα ..
Το είδα το θέμα , διάβασα και το υπονοούμενο ...αλλά θεώρησα καλό να μη γράψω τίποτα για έναν πολύ απλό λόγο.
Ο Γιάννης για να αποκτήσει αυτά τα πουλιά, πιθανότατα έκανε οικονομικές θυσίες..
Για άλλους όμως, επειδή τα πράγματα στα οικονομικά μας στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι ρόδινα..και επειδή πολλοί που ''ψωνίζουν'' καρδερίνες το κάνουν χωρίς κόστος από το μεγάλο πετ της φύσης (η με ελάχιστο κόστος από το πετ της γειτονιάς που έχει πιασμένα), αν αρχίσουμε να αναζητάμε καρδερίνα με άσπρο στίγμα, η με λευκό νύχι ..μάλλον άθελά μας σπρώχνουμε κάποιο κόσμο στην αναζήτηση του διαφορετικού μέσα από λάθος τρόπο ...

Είναι πάντως ζηλευτά πουλιά, ιδιαίτερα όμορφα και όσοι αγαπάνε τις καρδερίνες δεν μπορεί να μην ξετρελλαίνονται !

----------


## οδυσσέας

λέω και εγώ δεν σου αρέσουν… τζάμπα η αφιέρωση?

εγώ εύχομαι να κολλήσουν αυτή την τρέλα όλοι αυτοί που ασχολούνται με τα πιασμένα. να ασχοληθούν με την εκτροφή για να σωθούν τα χιλιάδες πουλιά που ψοφανε στα κραχτοκλουβα μέσα η έξω από τα χαρτόκουτα και τα μπαούλα. η που τα σκοτώνουν στο στήσιμο για να μην πονηρέψουν τα άλλα.
Όταν θα φάνε τον τοίχο στη μούρη από την αναζήτηση του διαφορετικού τότε θα κάνουν αυτό που έκανε ο Γιάννης.
Αλλά δεν μπορούμε να κρύβουμε το μαχαίρι που κόβουμε ψωμί γιατί κάποιος μαχαίρωσε κάποιον άλλο και έγινε φονιάς.


τα οικονομικα για ορισμενους ποτε δεν ηταν ροδινα, οχι τωρα που εχουν και λογο.

----------


## PAIANAS

Τι έχει τραβήξει αυτή η κακομοίρα η balcanica ..πόσο οξυζενέ δουλεύει, ώστε να φανεί το πουλί διαφορετικό ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν δεις και εδω Ξεβαμενες καρδερινες οχι μονο η balcanica.
αν δεν δείξουμε ποιες είναι η πραγματικές μεταλλάξεις στα ιθαγενή θα αφήσουμε τα λαμογια να ''μας'' κοροϊδεύουν.

βάλτε πλάτη και εσύ και ο Γιάννης και ο Γιώργος και όποιος άλλος μπορεί και θέλει γιατί μόνος μου δεν μπορώ να φέρω την ''άνοιξη''.

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## jk21

επι της ουσιας του θεματος ,θα ηθελα να πω οτι οι μεταλλαξεις των καρδερινων εχουν αρκετο ενδιαφερον ,ειναι κατι που ειναι θεμιτο να συμβαινει στην αιχμαλωσια ,αρκει να δημιουργει πουλια γονιμα (στα υβριδια πχ ξερετε τις αποψεις μου ) και πουλια που με στοχειωδεις γνωσεις ως προς τις διατροφικες τους αναγκες (πχ πολλα εχουν αυξημενη αναγκη σε βιτ α ) να μπορουν να ζησουν χωρις προβληματα 

ομως οπως ειπε και ο Νικος ,το επιπεδο των ελληνων που ασχολουνται με τα αγριοπουλια ,σε μεγαλο ποσοστο ειναι τετοιο ,που θα τρεξει να μαζεψει οτι βρει στη φυση απο μεταλλαξη ,νομιζοντας οτι θα κονομησει 

παρολα αυτα συμφωνω με τον Οδυσσεα οτι η πληροφορηση πανω στις μεταλλαξεις ,το ποιες ειναι πραγματικα ,θα προφυλαξει κοσμο απο ξεβαμενες και οτι σκαρφιστει το μυαλο καθε λαμογιου

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## mitsman

Αριστερα μια καρδερινα σατινε απο οτι ξερω και αριστερα μια "παρδαλη"!

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## mitsman



----------


## mitsman



----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## mitsman

Οι γραβάτες ανοίκουν στις παρδαλες????

----------


## οδυσσέας

ανοικουν #8

----------


## mitsman

Αδιάβαστος!!!

 :Sign0007:  :Sign0007:

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο, πολύ ωραία!!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## gordon

πανέμορφο!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Οι παρδαλες οι άσπρο-καφε&κίτρινο είναι καταπληκτικες ! 
Πολύ όμορφο φωτορεπορταζ !

----------


## kostas karderines

ωραιο πουλι!!!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## kostas karderines

απιστευτα πουλια αλλα ορισμενα ειναι το κατι αλλο!ανεβασες τον πηχη!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

εισαι κοντα φιλαρακι, σε λιγο θα τα εχεις στις κλουβες σου :winky:  :Jumping0046:

----------


## dimitris_patra

Κώστα όταν βγάλεις ένα τέτοιο το θέλω!!!!!αυτό πολύ μου αρέσει !!!! ::

----------


## kostas karderines

εμενα να δεις ποσο μου αρεσει! :Jumping0046:

----------


## dimitris_patra

ναι βέβαια.......αυτό είναι σούπερ!!!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

εμενα να μου κρατησεις απο αυτα  :Jumping0046:

----------


## kostas karderines

Κάποια από αυτά υπάρχουν ετοιμοπαραδοτα,για τα άλλα θα περιμένετε λίγο!  :Jumping0046:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ξερω τι και ποτε να το ζητησω  :Anim 59: ........<<καλιο γαιδουροδενε παρα γαιδουρογηρευε>> που λενε στο χωριο μου :Jumping0045:

----------


## kostas karderines

Σωστος ο Κώστας :winky:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## kostas karderines

με αυτα που βαζεις ανυπομονω να ερθει η περιοδος αναπαραγωγης!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

απολαυσε το ταξιδι στην ιθακη.................. και οταν φτασεις, εφτασες.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αυτη ειναι αφιερωμενη στον Δημητρη απο την Πατρα που του αρεσουν και οι ''κορμαρες'' και οι ''φωναρες'' :Anim 59:

----------


## dimitris_patra

[QUOTE=Αντισυμβατικός;729461]αυτη ειναι αφιερωμενη στον Δημητρη απο την Πατρα που του αρεσουν και οι ''κορμαρες'' και οι ''φωναρες'' :Anim 59: 

Κώστα σ΄ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση, γιά ευνόητους όμως λόγους δημόσια και μέσα από φόρουμ δεν συμμετέχω σε θέματα που έχουν σχέση με φωνές κλπ........γιαυτό

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## kostas karderines

α ρε κωστα ζημιες που μας κανεις!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## kostas karderines

δημητρη το ερωτευτηκα αυτο το πουλι :winky: !!!!!πολυ ομορφο........

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

μια γραβαταρα μεσα στους πουλαρους του Γιαννη

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

pea throat

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

Pea throat ειναι αυτα που εχουν ιχνη λευκου στη γραβατα;

----------


## kostas karderines

Ναι αυτό που δεν διακοπτη το κόκκινο της μάσκας,που είναι σαν κουκιδα και οχι γραβατα!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## kostas karderines

> 


καλουτσικο ειναι! ::

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

Στο βιντεο στο 116 ποια η διαφορα απο την αρχεγονη; βασικα τωρα πινω καφε χαχαχα  και δεν βγαζω ακρη

κατι για αρλεκινος λεει στην αρχη

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Στο βιντεο στο 116 ποια η διαφορα απο την αρχεγονη; βασικα τωρα πινω καφε χαχαχα  και δεν βγαζω ακρη
> 
> κατι για αρλεκινος λεει στην αρχη


αν προσεξεις καλα εχει μικρη γραβατα, η κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι peathroat.
για το αρλεκινος που γραφει δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω ::

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

στο 1¨02 που ηρεμη φαινεται η γραβατα

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

> στο 1¨02 που ηρεμη φαινεται η γραβατα



βλεπω τη γραβατα με πολυ εντονη μασκα πορφυρη και τοσο αυτο ,οσο και ο τροπος κινησης του πουλιου στο κλουβι ,δειχνει οτι ο κατοχος μαλλον το << συνελεξε >> απο τη φυση ...  Ενα καταλληλο βιντεακι να δουμε ποσο αρεσει το κλουβακι αυτο στα ελευθερα γςννημενα πουλια ή καμμια φορα και στα γεννημενα σε αιχμαλωσια μικρα τους  :winky:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> βλεπω τη γραβατα με πολυ εντονη μασκα πορφυρη και τοσο αυτο ,οσο και ο τροπος κινησης του πουλιου στο κλουβι ,δειχνει οτι ο κατοχος μαλλον το << συνελεξε >> απο τη φυση ...  Ενα καταλληλο βιντεακι να δουμε ποσο αρεσει το κλουβακι αυτο στα ελευθερα γςννημενα πουλια ή καμμια φορα και στα γεννημενα σε αιχμαλωσια μικρα τους


και μια μειτζορ η καναρινι που εχει μεγαλωσει σε μεγαλη κλουβα, αν τα βαλεις σε αυτο το κλουβι ετσι θα χτυπιουνται.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ο ορισμος της peathroat

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αλλη μια φωναρα και κορμαρα :winky:  :Happy:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

*Αρσενικό (γραβάτα) Χ Θηλυκό (γραβάτα)* 
Αρσενικά : 25%γραβάτα
25 % αρχέγονα
25 % λευκά με μαύρα μάτια
Θηλυκά : 25% γραβάτα
25 % αρχέγονα
25 % λευκά με μαύρα μάτια

*Αρσενικό (γραβάτα) Χ Θηλυκό (αρχέγονο)* 
Αρσενικά : 25% γραβάτα
25%αρχέγονα
Θηλυκά : 25% γραβάτα
25%αρχέγονα 

*Αρσενικό (λευκό με μαύρα μάτια) Χ Θηλυκό (αρχέγονο)* 
Αρσενικά : 50% γραβάτα
Θηλυκά : 50% γραβάτα

*Αρσενικό (λευκό με μαύρα μάτια) Χ Θηλυκό (γραβάτα)* 
Αρσενικά : 25% γραβάτα
25% λευκα με μαύρα μάτια
Θηλυκά : 25% γραβάτα

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΣΤΑ στο πρωτο ποστ εχουν σβηστει τα βιντεο που ειχαν μπει τοτε .Διαλεξε καποια που θεωρεις αξια να ξεκινουν τον << χορο >> ειτε καινουργια ειτε καποια που ηδη εχουν ανεβει ,να  βαλουμε στη θεση τους 

Επισης η γενετικη που εβαλες πιο πανω , θα μπορουσε να μπει εκει ή να εκανες και ενα θεμα με γενετικη για καρδερινες με γραβατα ,ωστε  να ειναι ευκολα ευρεσιμη η σημαντικη αυτη πληροφορια;

----------


## kostas karderines

Κατα την γνωμη μου παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο το μέγεθος της γραβατας,πόσο λευκισμο κουβαλάει το πουλι!εχω βάλει ζευγάρι γραβατες αλλα μικρης έκτασης και δεν εχω βγάλει ουτε ενα πουλι με γραβατα!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> ΚΩΣΤΑ στο πρωτο ποστ εχουν σβηστει τα βιντεο που ειχαν μπει τοτε .Διαλεξε καποια που θεωρεις αξια να ξεκινουν τον << χορο >> ειτε καινουργια ειτε καποια που ηδη εχουν ανεβει ,να  βαλουμε στη θεση τους 
> 
> Επισης η γενετικη που εβαλες πιο πανω , θα μπορουσε να μπει εκει ή να εκανες και ενα θεμα με γενετικη για καρδερινες με γραβατα ,ωστε  να ειναι ευκολα ευρεσιμη η σημαντικη αυτη πληροφορια;


βαλε στο πρωτο ποστ προς το παρον αυτες τις φωτο #26

υπαρχει ενα αρθρο που περιμενουμε την μεταφραση του οπου εκει θα μαζεψουμε οτι ειναι σημαντικο απο αυτο το θεμα.

----------


## kostas karderines

Κώστα ωραιο θεμα ανοιξες!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Σ'ευχαριστω φιλαρακι. αυτες ειναι οι μονες μεταλλαξεις που μου αρεσουν.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αυτη περισσοτερο την ακουμε παρα την βλεπουμε. :Happy:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

οταν εχετε χρονο δειτε ολες τις ασχήμιες αυτου του μπλογκ. :Happy: 
http://elevage-chardoneret.skyrock.com/?from=reco_blog

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

peathroat

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

γραβατα  :winky: 


στο 0:36 ζωντανα

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

στο 2:02

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

http://elevagechardonneretparvaetco.eklablog.com/les-panachures-chez-le-chardonneret-de-chant-gb-feve-panache-blanc-au--a82250102

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

εβγαλε και γραβατες ο mica? :Happy:

----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## jk21

στο τελευταιο βιντεακι  εμενα με τραβηξε περισσοτερο η μασκα ! μπορντω βαθυ σκουρο !!! αν το πουλι δεν ειναι απο τη φυση που εχει ο τυπος ,αλλα εκτροφης  , κατι ξερει που πρεπει να το μαθουμε !

----------


## dimitris_patra

> στο τελευταιο βιντεακι  εμενα με τραβηξε περισσοτερο η μασκα ! μπορντω βαθυ σκουρο !!! αν το πουλι δεν ειναι απο τη φυση που εχει ο τυπος ,αλλα εκτροφης  , κατι ξερει που πρεπει να το μαθουμε !


.......είναι το βίντεο "μουτζούρα" γι αυτό φαίνεται έτσι........το καφέ στο στήθος φαίνεται μαυρο.......
πουλί με τέτοια συμπεριφορά δεν γίνετε να είναι πιασμένο.........από φωλιά ίσως

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

πολυβολο ο μαγκας....αλλα ολο τρρρρρρ και γκζζζ ολο το ρεπορτοριο με τα σκαρτα ::

----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

τρωει τα σιδερα!!
...αμα μου το χαριζε θα το επαιρνα... κι ας κανει σπινο :Anim 59:

----------


## dimitris_patra

> τρωει τα σιδερα!!
> ...αμα μου το χαριζε θα το επαιρνα... κι ας κανει σπινο


.......αν σου αρέσουν τα τσαμπουκαλίδικα πουλιά........αναγκαστικά συμβιβάζεσαι με όλα αυτά!!!!

----------


## jk21

απλα πορτοκαλοκοκκινη μασκα δεν εχει ! εστω ανοιχτο μπορντω αλλα μπορντω !

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> .......αν σου αρέσουν τα τσαμπουκαλίδικα πουλιά........αναγκαστικά συμβιβάζεσαι με όλα αυτά!!!!


μονο εκεινος που εχει στα χερια του το απολυτο πουλι, μπορει να απορριψει τετοιο πουλι.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## dimitris_patra

> μονο εκεινος που εχει στα χερια του το απολυτο πουλι, μπορει να απορριψει τετοιο πουλι.


Υπάρχει????? αν το δεις κάπου δείξτο μου..... :Anim 59:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

μονο στα ονειρα (μου)...που λεει και το τραγουδι :Happy:

----------


## dimitris_patra

> μονο στα ονειρα (μου)...που λεει και το τραγουδι


ακριβώς, και στις μυθοπλασίες των απανταχού γαρδελάδων  :Anim 59:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

γενικος το εχουμε σαν λαος αυτο...κοιταμε το δεντρο και χανουμε το δασος.
ασε την ζηλεια οταν καποιος εχει ενα καλο πουλι με κανα δυο σκαρτα...κοιταμε να του το βγαλουμε αχρηστο...για να του το φαμε...η για να πουλησουμε το δικο μας.

----------


## teo24

> 


Αυτα πως και ειναι ασπρα κατω απ το ραμφος?Και ειναι και τα 2 αν βλεπω καλα.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ειναι σημεια λευκισμου. οταν κοβεται η μασκα κατω κατω λεγονται γραβατα αν οχι λεγονται peathroat. 
αν παρεις το θεμα απο την αρχη θα δεις και αλλα τετοια :winky:

----------


## kostas karderines

αυτον τον γαμπρο τον ηθελα!!!του εχω ετοιμη νυφη! ::

----------


## dimitris_patra



----------


## teo24



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## ΠΑΝΟΣ..ΠΑΤΡΑ

καλα ετσι για να καταφερω να ανεβασω μια φωτο δεν ξερω και εγω τι περασα...χαχα

----------


## jk21

Πανο εκτρεφεις τετοια πουλακια ή το βρηκες καπου;

----------


## ΠΑΝΟΣ..ΠΑΤΡΑ

καλησπερα φετοσ θα ξεκινησω.... με τετοια πουλακια γραβατεσ ασπρονυχα και γενικα με ασιανισμο.

----------


## jk21

το συγκεκριμενο πουλακι βρεθηκε στη φυση ειναι εκτροφεα που εχει και αλλα τετοια πουλακια και εκτρεφει;

----------


## ΠΑΝΟΣ..ΠΑΤΡΑ

αυτο εχει βρεθει στη φυση πριν 2χρονια ειναι θυληκο

----------


## kostas karderines

Καλησπέρα πανο!έχεις ασχοληθεί ξανά με εκτροφή καρδερίνα?

----------


## ΠΑΝΟΣ..ΠΑΤΡΑ

καλησπερα φιλαρακι και σε σενα...οσο αναφορα την εκτροφη μονο με καναρινια παλια και με καρδερινοκαναρα...με την καρδερινα πρωτη χρ φετοσ

----------


## kostas karderines

Από περιεργεια και μόνο επειδή ειπές ότι θα ασχοληθείς με γραβάτες, ασιανισμο...εσύ που θα βρεις τέτοια πουλιά?

----------


## jk21

Πανο δυσκολο να σε πεισω να αφησεις το πουλι ,ειδικα αν αληθευει οτι ειναι ηδη 2 χρονια σε αιχμαλωσια , αλλα οι κανονες του φορουμ δεν επιτρεπουν την παρουσιαση της αναπαραγωγης του συγκεκριμενου πουλιου ,ακομα και αν υπαρξει .Ισως σε δαχτυλιδωμενα μικρα στο μελλον .

Κανόνες Χρήσης Ενότητας των Ιθαγενών

οσο και αν πολλοι σκεφτονται μεταλλαγμενο πουλι και να το αφησει ... θα δεχομουν ηθικα εκτροφη του ,κατω απο νομικο καθεστως που θα επετρεπε την εκροφη σε συλλογους σε συνδιασμο με επιστημονικη ομαδα (ο ενας την πειρα ,ο αλλος την γνωση της επιστημης και της πτηνιατρικης ) ωστε να βγουνε απογονοι και οι γονεις να απελευθερωθουν .Βεβαια σαν εσενα ξεκινησανε και αλλοι .Σου ευχομαι αν αποφασισεις να το κρατησεις (δυσκολο να κανεις κατι διαφορετικο ) να προσπαθησεις να μαθεις οσα περισσοτερα για την σωστη διαχειριση της εκτροφης του και το φορουμ θα ειναι εδω (υπαρχει εξαιρεση ) για καθε προβλημα της υγειας του ,που ευχομαι να μην συμβει ποτε

----------


## ΠΑΝΟΣ..ΠΑΤΡΑ

φιλε δημητρη σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ που με ενημερωσεσ...ισωσ σε καποια θεματα να συμφωνω μαζι σου..σε καποια αλλα οχι..αλλα δεν θελω να αναφερθω συγγεκριμενα σε ποια γιατι δεν ειναι το καταλληλο μεροσ..δεν ξερω αν εισαι δαιχειριστησ η οχι αλλα βλεπω οτι μπεικεσ με πολυ ωραιο τροπο και με ενημερωσεσ για καποιουσ κανονεσ.οσο αναφορα να το αφησω φυσικα και ειναι 2χρ φενεται και απο την φωτο και ειναι πολυ δυσκολο διοτι...ειναι και ακριβοπληρωμενο...οσο αναφορα τον φιλο μου τον κωστα που ειναι και περιεργοσ εχω φτιαξει τα ζευγαρια μου με γραβατεσ παρδαλα ασπρα νυχια και γενικα με ασιανισμο....δεν θελω να βρω,,,και δεν μπηκα σε αυτη την ομαδα για να βρω...μπηκα για να παρω καποιεσ αποψεισ οσο αναφορα την εκτροφη καρδερινασ και καποιεσ συμβουλεσ μονο και μονο επειδη ειναι ενα site το οποιο μου αρεσει σε καποια θεμματα...τωρα αν πιστευεται οτι δεν ανεικω στο site η οτι καποιεσ αποψεισ μου ειναι για εσασ πολυ αρνιτικεσ...δεν θελω ουτε να ειρωνευτω οπωσ βλεπω απο μερουσ σασ ουτε να κατσω να βρω διαχειριστεσ και τετοια πραγματα....ενασ λογοσ που μπεικα και γραφτηκα ηταν οτι οι συζητησεισ ηταν επιπεδου σε καποια αρθρα που μπηκα.

----------


## jk21

Δεν νομιζω ο Κωστας να σου ειπε οτι σου ειπε ,για το λογο που νομιζεις ,αλλα για τον εαυτο του θα σου πει πιστευω εκεινος .Πιστευω οτι ρωτησε απο ενδιαφερον αν ενα τετοιο πουλακι ειναι σε εμπειρα χερια ,για να μην παει χαμενο στην εκτροφη ,αν δεν γυρισει εκει που ανηκει .Δεν ειναι κακο να σκεφτεται την πιθανοτητα να μην εχεις πειρα .Πολλοι ξεκινησανε απο το μηδεν ,σιγουρα ομως η πειρα αυξανει τις πιθανοτητες επιτυχιας ,αλλα η εκτροφη ειναι τοσο δυσκολη στο θεμα των ασθενειων που και γω που ισως να θεωρουμαι οτι για ασθενειες γνωριζω αρκετα ,εχω χασει πουλια που δεν μπορεσα με τιποτα να τα γυρισω .Αν βρεις το θεμα της αναπαραγωγης που προσπαθησα το 2013  , ισως να δακρυσεις με την εξελιξη ... πικρα ! ευχομαι να εχεις δυναμη γιατι η καρδερινα φερνει χαρες και πικρες 

Απο τη μερια μου ως μελος jk21 αλλα και ως ενα εκ των διαχειριστων της σελιδας ,θα σου πω οτι το greekbirdclub ειναι χωρος για ολους οσους αγαπουν τα πουλια και θελουν να μαθουν και να δωσουν εμπειριες ,για ενα καλυτερο μελλον για εκεινα .Η μονη περιπτωση να ησουν ανεπιθυμητος οπως νομιζεις , ηταν να ειχες μπει υποθετικα (δεν εκανες κατι τετοιο ) και να διατυμπανιζες ευθαρσως υπερ της αιχμαλωτισης αγριων πουλιων .Οχι οτι η αγορα πουλιων κλεμμενων απο τη φυση ειναι κατι αθωο ,το αντιθετο θα ελεγα ,αλλα οταν εχω αμαρτησει εστω και μικρος στην ηλικια ,δεν θα σηκωσω το λιθο στους αλλους .Ουτε αθωωση ,ουτε λιθοβολισμος .Ειδικα αν προσανατολιζονται στην πραγματικη εκτροφη  .Οπως ειδες δεν σου απεκλεισα την παρουσιαση αναπαραγωγης μελλοντικων μικρων σου δαχτυλιδωμενων ,αλλα μονο του πουλιου που εχει γεννηθει στη φυση .Ισως εχουμε δει μαλιστα εδω μεσα εκτροφη πουλιων δαχτυλιδωμενων που προερχονται απο κλεμμενα αυγα .Τιποτα δεν εινα σιγουρα αλλα υπαρχει ενας κανονας ,απλα να μειωνει την εν δυναμει υπαρξη πιασμενων πουλιων στην παρεα .

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα !

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> 


πανεμορφη η κουκλα σου! να σου ζησει και να δεις πολλους απογονους απο αυτη.
ευχομαι να μπορεσεις να χτισεις μια εκτροφη με τετοιες καρδερινες. θελει πολυ δουλεια ομως.

----------


## ΠΑΝΟΣ..ΠΑΤΡΑ

φυσικα το πουλι δεν το πηρα ουτε επειδη θελω να κανω μεταπωληση ουτε για να το βλεπω...πηρα ενα απ τα ποιο σπανια  ειδη καρδερινασ για να καταφερω να κανω εκτρωφη και να παρω και τουσ καταλληλουσ απογωνουσ..διοτι το πουλι εκει που ηταν δεν ηταν για αναπαραγωγη...οσο αναφορα την εμπειρια στο θεμμα διαβιωσησ δεν τεθηκε ποτε..και αν δεν την ειχα δεν θα ηταν και στα χερια μου ενα τετοιο πουλι.τεθηκε μονο το θεμμα αναπαραγωγησ καρδερινασ πραγμα που δεν εχω εμπειρια...οποτε μπορω να καταλαβω αν καποιοσ με ρωταει κατι γιατι με ρωταει...και ποτε ο φιλος σασ ο κωστασ δεν αναφερθηκε στο συγγεκριμενο πουλι αναφερθηκε στην επομενη κατακτηση αλλον πουλιων απο που θα προελθει...οποτε ο οποιοσδηποτε μπορει να καταλαβει αν μια ερωτηση ειναι ειρωνικη η οχι.τωρα για ποιο λογο καλιπτησ τον οποιοδηποτε ειναι δικο σασ θεμμα...αλλα μην προτρεχουμε..εχω εκτρψει και εχω δασκαλεψει πολλα πουλια οποτε εχω μαθει να ακουω και να αντιδραω καταλληλα σε καθε αποψη και καθε ειρωνεια δεν πειραζει καθολου το συγγεκριμενο.....και οπωσ προ ειπεσ φυσικα και ειμαι εγγεγραμενο  και ενεργο μελοσ συλλογου που παρεχουν αρκετεσ γνωσεισ πανω σε ολα τα θεμματα που ανεφερεσ..τεσπα απλα δεν μπηκα και λαθοσ μου στην διαδικασια να μαθω αν επιτρεπεται η αναρτηση ενως σπανιου πουλιου σε ενα αμεσο θεμμα εστω και αν ειναι απ την φυση πριν 2χρ..και δεν μπηκα καν σε αυτη την λεπτομερια γιατι ετσι και αλλιωσ η καρδερινα η balcanica εστω και εκτροφησ ειναι παρανομη...ακομα και να κατεβαινεισ και σε εκθεσεισ οπωσ το raggio..οποτε ενα site που ειναι τοσο κατα δεν θα πρεπει και να ασχολειται με το συγγεκριμενο πτηνο και θα ζητησω συγνωμη για την αμελια μου...θα αποχωρισω απο μονοσ μου απο την ομαδα διοτι απ οτι καταλαβα δεν ανηκω στην ομαδα σασ και δεν προκειτε να αλλαξουμε ουτε εμπειριεσ ουτε και γνωσεισ με το οποιοδηποτε μελλοσ τησ....θα ηθελα να σασ ευχαριστησω για την ολιγη διαμονη και να ζητησω συγνωμη για την οποιαδηποτε αναστατωση...σασ ευχαριστω

επειδη οπωσ καταλαβαινεισ και εσυ...τωρα ειδα οτι εισαι ο διαχειριστησ τησ ομαδασ..επειδη ειμαι απειρος στην σελιδα σου δεν μπορω να διαγραψω ουτε σχλια ουτε φωτο..αλλιωσ θα το ειχα κανει απο το πρωτο λεπτο που μου το ειπεσ....πιστευω οτι σαν διαχειριστησ μπορεισ να το κανεισ...και παλι σασ ευχαριστω και συγνωμη

----------


## kostas karderines

Άκου πανό δεν ήθελα να σου την μπω σε κάτι απλά επειδή είναι σπάνια τέτοια πουλιά και για να βρεις έστω ένα είναι παρά πολύ δύσκολο απορησα που θα βρεις τοσα! Αυτό είναι όλο και μην είσαι επιθετικός! Και γω τέτοια πουλιά έχω και πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι αυτή την "ανάκριση" και γω την πέρασα και είναι δικαιολογημένη όταν πρόκειται για τέτοια πουλιά!

----------


## jk21

Πανο ο Κωστας γνωριζοντας οτι δεν υπαρχει σοβαρη εκτροφη εως ανυπαρκτη πανω σε τετοια καρδερινακια  ,σε ρωτησε αν εχεις ηδη μπει στη διαδικασια να βρεις καταλληλα πουλια για ζευγαρωμα ή ελπιζεις οτι θα βρεις  .Οσα παιδια τον γνωριζουν οσο βρισκεται στην παρεα μας ,ξερουν οτι ειναι ευγενικοτατο ατομο ,ενω καποια πριν καν καταλαβουν τι εγινε ,εχουν δεχθει ως δωρο και δικα του πουλια . Θα σου λεγα να κανεις υπομονη πριν βγαλεις συμπερασμα για κατι ...

Συνεχιζω να σου λεω ,οτι δεν εισαι κακοδεχουμενος οπως νομιζεις και ευχομαι να αποφασισεις οτι αξιζει να εισαι στην παρεα μας . Το greekbirdclub μπορει να θελει τα πουλια που εχουν γεννηθει στη φυση ,να βρισκονται μονο εκει ,αλλα οταν αυτα ή οι απογονοι τους εχουν ηδη κανει μικρα ,προτιμα να στηριζει την συνεχεια της αναπαραγωγης αυτων των νεων πουλιων των γεννημενων στην αιχμαλωσια ,ως μεσο διαδοσης της πραγματικης εκτροφης ,της σταδιακης μειωσης εισαγωγης νεων πουλιων απο τη φυση και φυσικα του ονειρου να υπαρξει οργανωμενη πραγματικη νομιμη εκτροφη στον τοπο ,βασει αρχων οπως αυτες ισχυουν σε χωρες της βορειας κυριως ευρωπης 

απο κει και περα αν τελικα σταματησεις να εισαι ενεργος , ειτε θα παραμεινεις ως μελος ή θα ζητησεις διαγραφη (δεν το ευχομαι ) οι δημοσιευσεις σου δεν διαγραφονται αλλα παραμενουν στο φορουμ και το user name σου φαινεται με αχνα γραμματα και τη λεξη guest .Το προφιλ σου διαγραφεται .Αν τελικα επιμεινεις στην διαγραφη ,μας ενημερωνεις .Θα ηθελα πρωτα ομως να ακουσεις και τον Κωστα


* βλεπω τωρα οτι ηδη σου εξηγησε

----------


## kostas karderines

Πανό δεν πρόκειται να απολογήθω από την στιγμή που δεν σε ειρωνευτικα ούτε χρειάζεται να σου πουν αν είμαιο.κ!σου εξηγησα τη εννοούσα και ίσως στην άκρη του μυαλού μου να είχα ότι στο μέλλον μπορεί να κάναμε και ανταλλαγή για αίματα!αυτό είναι όλο και τέλειωσε για μένα το συγκεκριμένο θέμα...

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Πανο σιγα-σιγα θα μαθεις πως λειτουργει αυτη η παρεα και ολα θα πανε μια χαρα.
 οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας χερομαστε οταν βλεπουμε καποιον με την ιδια τρελα να ερχεται στην παρεα για να την μοιραστει μαζι μας. 
τις ερωτησεις που σου εκαναν τα παιδια θα σου τις εκαναν και στο καφενειο, αν εσκαγες μυτη με κλουβι και αυτη την καρδερινα μεσα.

μεινε και να δεις που ολα θα πανε καλα, αφου πρωτα σταματησεις να μας βλεπεις σαν εκτελεστικο αποσπασμα :Happy:

----------


## xasimo

Και εγω τωρα δεν θελω να κανω τον δικηγορο του διαβολου αλλα Κ.Πανο δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση ο Κωστας να σας μιλησε ειρωνικα...ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εννοουσε ακριβως αυτο που ειπε. 
Δεν με αφορα το θεμα μιας και δεν ξερω πολλα απο καρδερινες αλλα η πολιτικη για πιασμενα πουλια ειναι κοινη σε αυτο το φορουμ...δεν ειναι κατι δηλαδη που πρεπει να παρετε *προσωπικα*. 
Η επιλογη ειναι δικη σας βεβαια. 
Απο εμενα παντως καλως ηρθατε και καλες αναπαραγωγες!

----------


## mixalis73

Κ. πανο καλησπερα και απο εμενα και καλες αναπαραγωγες σας ευχομαι.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## kostas karderines

Καιρό είχαμε να δούμε...!εάν μου εδειναν κάποιο αυτό στην μέση θα διαλεγα!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## teo24

Carduelis carduelis ancestral garganta blanca
????

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## CreCkotiels

> 



ωωω Θεέ τι βλέπουν τα μάτια μου και δεν καταρρέω ;;  

Πολύ ωραίο πουλάκι Κώστα , ευχαριστούμε !!!  :Happy0159:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## CreCkotiels

Κοιτάξτε κάτι όμορφα κορμακια !  :Love0001:  Βρε ζουζούνια !  :Love0033: 
Κώστα ωραίες εικόνες !!  :Happy0159:

----------


## mixalis73

πολυ ομορφα θελω και εγωωωωωωωωωωωωωω ζηλευωωωωωωω.....

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## xasimo

Και τωρα που υποτιθεται καταλαβαμε τα peathroat και τις γραβατες.....αυτα τα σκουρα τι ειναι....?




> 





>

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

*τα μαυρα ανοικουν εδω
Μελανινική καρδερίνα*

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## nikolaslo

> Και τωρα που υποτιθεται καταλαβαμε τα peathroat και τις γραβατες.....αυτα τα σκουρα τι ειναι....?


Οπα παιδια εχω χασει μαθηματα ποτε τα μαθαμε αυτα σε ποιο ποστ;

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

οταν το κοκκινο χρωμα λειπει τελειος κατω απο το ραμφος ειναι γραβατα.
 οταν το κοκκινο δεν κοβεται κατω-κατω απο το ασπρο ειναι peathroat.

#172

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

peathroat#109 #127



γραβατα

----------


## nikolaslo

Ευχαριστω πολυ Κωστα

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## stefos

Δεν ξέρω αν το παρατηρησατε ............. πολύ <<μοδα>> έχουν γίνει τα συγκεκριμένα πουλάκια αυτή την εποχή!
Σχετικοί και ασχετοι τα ψάχνουν απεγνωσμένα !! εκτροφής πουλιά ή άγρια

----------


## adreas

Φαντάσου  τώρα  τι  αριθμός     πιάνετε  κάθε  μέρα   για  να  πετύχεις   αυτό…………..  δεν μπορεί να βάλει ο νους του ανθρώπου. Και το θέμα  ξέρεις ποιο είναι  τα παίρνουν άσχετοι που το λέει η τσέπη τους  και μετά μια τρύπα στο νερό.

----------


## stefos

Και η φρενιτιδα συνεχιζεται................. σηκωνει ο αλλος το κεφαλι του πουλιου και ψαχνεις να βρεις την γραβατα με τον μεγενθυτικο φακο χαχαχαχα!!

Ελεος  :Fighting0015:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------

